# Animal Rights Gathering in Norway



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 24, 2009)

Just in case any of you are interested:

The 11th international Animal Rights Gathering will take place in Norway. The Animal Rights Gathering 2009 (AR 2009) will be hosted in Oslo from 25th - 28th of June. The Gathering is an event, by and for activists, focusing on organizing, building networks, learning, inspiring and sharing ideas for effective animal rights activism.

The International Animal Rights Gathering plays a vital role in promoting international cooperation between activists, helping to strengthen ties and plan campaigns. The Gathering will contain a variety of workshops, movies, discussions, vegan food, stalls and other activities focusing on various kinds of animal rights activism.

More Information for norwegian activists: Inspirerende treff for norske aktivister | International Animal Rights Gathering.
Please check back for updates and visit us at MySpace.


----------

